# gmail app et google drive



## kayos (12 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 

je cherche à etre le plus simple possible sur mon ipad pour partager photos et pdf notamment.
J'ai une adresse gmail, gmail app sur mon ipad. J'ai mis sur mon drive mes photos et mes pdf.
Je me suis dit que, vu que tout ca est de google, la liaison serait facile entre les 2 comme par exemple : 
- quand je veux joindre une photo à un mail, il y aurait un bouton pour accéder à son repertoire du drive et hop, photo en PJ...

Or je n'y arrive pas. Je n'ai pas d'acces au drive à partir d'un mail écrit avec l'app de gmail... est normal our bien c'est moi qui suis nul ??

Ou encore.
A partir de l'app du drive, je regarde mes photos et j'ai envie d'en envoyer une... je clique directement sur un truc du genre " envoyer dans un mail" et hop je bascule sur l'app de gmail, avec un mail et ma photo en PJ...
je ne toruve pas ... c'est moi encore ??

Ca me propose de copier le lien ou je ne sais pas quoi encore mais moi je veux juste joindre la photo comme pj... c'est tout ...

merci pour votre aide...


----------



## Old Timer (12 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, dans ton application mail sur ipad tu fais envoyer un nouveau message tu sélectionner l'icône pièce jointe, tu choisi joindre une photo, ensuite tu sélectionne la photo voulue et tu l'envoie. C'est tout.


----------



## kayos (12 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir, 
merci pour ta réponse... mais je n'ai pas accès a ggogle drive  a partir de l'app de l'ipad...


----------



## Optimistic2 (13 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
il y a deux méthodes à partir de Drive.
En cliquant sur le petit *i* d'info de ton fichier, sur la droite, tu peux soit *utiliser le lien*, que tu recopies dans ton mail, soit *partager* et tu indiques avec qui tu veux le partager.
Pour un envoi de plusieurs photos, la première méthode est la plus pratique, tout se fait dans un seul mail, ça oblige à faire des allers-retours entre les deux apps, ou alors tu crées un dossier dans Drive et tu choisis l'une des deux.


----------

